

FAILCamp Continued: Word List Fail - billymeltdown
http://www.zetetic.net/2008/12/8/wordlist-fail

======
pavel_lishin
A customer decided they wanted each order placed on their site to have an
4-character alphanumeric designation.

It took surprisingly little time to encounter "SH1T" during testing.

